# Ontario breeder near Bancroft



## SCULLY (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello Folks

I am new to the forum and have been lurking for awhile, I am in Ontario,Canada. There is a breeder that has caught my attention but have not seen any talk about them on here. Any folks have any dealings with "workinggermanshepherds" Breeder by Bancroft ,Ontario. Beautiful dogs and they say from World Champion bloodlines.

Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Where in ontario are you? Are you looking for confirmation or working lines? 
I got my boy from Strongbond Shepherds in Portland. (Czech imports)
He is amazing, beautiful to die for temperament. They have been wonderful people to deal with too.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Is this who you are referring to? WORKING GERMAN SHEPHERDS - HOME

The website is pretty short on information and long on photos. They don't even give a location and the phone isn't listed on Canada 411. Perhaps some members who know more about Ontario breeders can have a look here.

My previous GSD came from a breeder near Bancroft but it doesn't sound like the same people.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Never heard of them. May be worth a phone call if you're interested but make sure that hips, elbows, and other health tests are done properly and I'd like to know what they've been doing with the actual parents so as to prove breed worthiness and not just base it off their lineage 

I contacted a breeder near me who had most of the 'right things' on the website and turned out to be a real loon when push came to shove. I try not to judge everything off a website and I don't see anything really wrong with it, just some holes that need to be filled 

Oh and definitely follow up on previous litters and find out where they've been selling their dogs. Most breeders sell to families as the demand for sports prospects, etc isn't always high enough but if all the dogs are continuously being sold as pets I'd question what type of dogs they're really breeding for.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

My groomer told me about Janice Thiessen on Highway 62 north of Madoc. Supposed to have been breeding dogs for over 30 years.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

I dont know where exactly Carmspack is located but maybe Carmen can point you in the right direction..


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

You can also take a look at our club's recommended breeder list. Some are in your area or a short travel away.

K-W German Shepherd Club - Home

We are located in Kitchener-Waterloo but have members from all over SW Ontario. Your more than welcome to come and meet some of our dogs, we have dogs from almost every breeder in our area present at our walks weekly and events.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Those are all west German show lines .
There are no working placements .


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

carmspack said:


> Those are all west German show lines .
> There are no working placements .


I knew you'd be here soon!!!


----------



## SCULLY (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes Quinnsmom, that is the breeder. They seem knowledgeable when I contacted them. 

Im in Ottawa, I appreciate the info. I did inquire about there dogs as they caught my eye and this was there response about there dogs---> 

"Our dogs are all out of world champion working dogs in Germany. That means that they scored over 96% in each of Obedience, Tracking and Protection; and they were then rated for their breeding quality, and are top in that regard as well. In order to excel in each of these competitions, they prove their brains, drive and athletic ability, as well as incredible conformation and temperament. In other words, German Shepherd dogs don’t get any better than this. "

Thank You


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

they are NOT working dogs.

"That means that they scored over 96% in each of Obedience, Tracking and Protection; "

WHAT ? prove it . That would be BSP quality top notch working .
These are show lines .

If that is the case show the results.


----------



## SCULLY (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi Carmspack

I can appreciate that, I guess I will keep looking. The looks caught my eye and thought I would ask here as I did not see any mention of them.

Thanks


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Von Rothhaus? Not sure. They appear to have a few show line and a few working lines but they seem to be the only website that has a pedigree link in the few i have scanned over.

I wish i could remember the name of the kennel were Lexi came from, she was a really great dog, outside of peterborough- at 10 she was healthy as a horse, no hip issues very happy and energetic, if i saw the kennel name i would remember but they do not seem to be listed anywere on the ontario breeders list.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

SCULLY said:


> Hello Folks
> 
> I am new to the forum and have been lurking for awhile, I am in Ontario,Canada. There is a breeder that has caught my attention but have not seen any talk about them on here. Any folks have any dealings with "workinggermanshepherds" Breeder by Bancroft ,Ontario. Beautiful dogs and they say from World Champion bloodlines.
> 
> ...


I am really new to this lol but i am going to go out on a limb and guess before googling that the VA is related to a show rating?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Von Rothhaus? Not sure. They appear to have a few show line and a few working lines but they seem to be the only website that has a pedigree link in the few i have scanned over.


Dawn (von Rothhaus) does have show lines and working lines - she is working on titling her dogs. She was just at Saugeen's trial with her two showline puppies, both awarded SG titles, got an AD on her male as well. Her current litter is out of Garak von Heksterhorst (a phenomenal male) and her female Wild Winds St Pauli Girl (I really like her sire, Thor).

vom Tighe haus has a litter on the ground:

vTH GSD Puppies Ottawa

A friend of mine also has an excellent litter due this month and they has produced some fantastic dogs so far:

Von Datschiburg - Litters/Puppies

If you're okay with a young dog, my friend Teresa has a male she just put a BH and an AD on. Met this dog in person, and he was super social and stable. Think he is 2 years old now, though. vonkolblhaus kennels

Okay, enough spamming you with local dogs... haha. I know of some more litters, so feel free to message me. You can also browse the GSD Guide breeder directory, there is a section for Canada. 

Breeder Directory - German Shepherd Guide

Good luck on your search!


----------



## Animal_UK (Jul 20, 2016)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Von Rothhaus? Not sure. They appear to have a few show line and a few working lines but they seem to be the only website that has a pedigree link in the few i have scanned over.
> 
> I wish i could remember the name of the kennel were Lexi came from, she was a really great dog, outside of peterborough- at 10 she was healthy as a horse, no hip issues very happy and energetic, if i saw the kennel name i would remember but they do not seem to be listed anywere on the ontario breeders list.


Hi - did you remember where you got Lexi from ? I live close to Peterborough and would prefer a local breeder (no issues with travelling for one if necessary) from a recommendation if possible.


Apologies for resurrecting an old thread. I would have sent a PM but dont have enough posts yet


----------

